# Quintana Beach



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

My wife and I have rented a house right on Quintana Beach for seven days mid August. I have never caught a shark of any size and would like to try for some of the smaller ones fishing off the beach. Has anyone ever fished that area for sharks? I have all the necessary equipment and have been studying the info on the forum here but any tips would sure be appreciated.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Go down towards the mouth of the brazos. Lots of sharks around there. Just be careful of the currents and drop-offs down there. Really dangerous area, but there are some big fish. I've caught decent sharks off the jetty there as well using a live or cut mullet under a balloon or gatorade bottle for a bobber.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I really appreciate it. We have decided to spend an entire week there so we will have plenty of fishing time. I am looking forward to trying to catch a shark of any size.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Go down towards the mouth of the brazos. Lots of sharks around there. Just be careful of the currents and drop-offs down there. Really dangerous area, but there are some big fish. I've caught decent sharks off the jetty there as well using a live or cut mullet under a balloon or gatorade bottle for a bobber.


my favorite beach in all of texas is bryan at mob. deep holes strong currents. watch out for partying kids but a great spot.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

If the water is brown and choppy, and if there is plenty of mullet up close to the beach, the sharks will be there. 
Fish with live mullet 6 to 8", in between the first and second sandbar and hang on!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

if you gonna use big baits, I would put a stinger hook also.. I have used larger mullet lots of times only to bring up the head after getting bit.. yeah you may lose some hooks using a stinger but you will have a better catch ratio..... just my 2 cents...


----------



## AlwaysLate (Nov 10, 2008)

there are plenty of sharks straight in front of the cabins, small to decent size, along with reds and trout. Sand can get really soft going to MOB and don't wade out if you go there, I believe it is just as bad as SLP so be careful.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

I have some decent shark rigs that I bought from a guy who fishes for them quite frequently and I have studied the board on how to rig two hook setups with dead cut bait. I have some single hook rigs also. How is the best way to rig a live mullet so it stays alive? I know how to hook minnows for catfish but have never tied it on larger bait for sharks.

Thanks again everyone. This is a fantastic site with great people who don't mind helping a rookie salt water fisherman like me:brew:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

danmanfish said:


> if you gonna use big baits, I would put a stinger hook also.. I have used larger mullet lots of times only to bring up the head after getting bit.. yeah you may lose some hooks using a stinger but you will have a better catch ratio..... just my 2 cents...


I have a great hook-up ratio and never use stingers. All of my fish, even livies, are hooked either through the eyes or the hard part of the head. The hook is threaded through, and then hooked through the side of the fish about 1/2 to 2/3 of the way down the fish at an angle so that when it protrudes, it comes out right before the ventral surface of the fish and lays flat against the fish's body. Use about a 3-4 ft section of steel leader or surflon attached to maybe 5 to 6 ft of high lb mono. Just more chances for the terminal tackle to fail. Don't really see much reason for a stinger.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

I hook my mullet through the back in front of the dorsal fin, have pretty good luck with that.

Got these at Sargent last week, caught more sharks and reds but got tired of running for the camera.


----------



## Jameyk (Dec 26, 2005)

> I have a great hook-up ratio and never use stingers. All of my fish, even livies, are hooked either through the eyes or the hard part of the head. The hook is threaded through, and then hooked through the side of the fish about 1/2 to 2/3 of the way down the fish at an angle so that when it protrudes, it comes out right before the ventral surface of the fish and lays flat against the fish's body. Use about a 3-4 ft section of steel leader or surflon attached to maybe 5 to 6 ft of high lb mono. Just more chances for the terminal tackle to fail. Don't really see much reason for a stinger.


I wouldnt trust aggiemulletboy. I heard hes never even caught a shark. Now if you need hardhead pointers hes your man fo sho:biggrin:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Jameyk said:


> I wouldnt trust aggiemulletboy. I heard hes never even caught a shark. Now if you need hardhead pointers hes your man fo sho:biggrin:


Haha yea yea. Glad to see you posting on here man. Doing any sharking out in hawaii?


----------



## Jameyk (Dec 26, 2005)

No still dont have enough tackle out here for rod and reel fishing. But Ive seen a few on my last couple spearing trips. I just spent a week freediving on the Big Island kinda as a last blowout for a while. I just had shoulder surgery yesterday so Im layed up for quite a while (hence all the message board lurking) but hopefully it heals right so I can finally keep this thing in socket. You should call me up sometime this wknd, just remember Im 5 hrs behind, and possibly on hydrocodone. But seriously havent heard from you in a while


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Jameyk said:


> No still dont have enough tackle out here for rod and reel fishing. But Ive seen a few on my last couple spearing trips. I just spent a week freediving on the Big Island kinda as a last blowout for a while. I just had shoulder surgery yesterday so Im layed up for quite a while (hence all the message board lurking) but hopefully it heals right so I can finally keep this thing in socket. You should call me up sometime this wknd, just remember Im 5 hrs behind, and possibly on hydrocodone. But seriously havent heard from you in a while


Sounds good man I'll give you a shout tomorrow night my time. Been way too long


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Longcaster Shark photos*

Thanks for posting the pics. I would love to catch something like that. I'll give it my best shot in August and if I'm successful I'll post some photos.:dance:


----------

